# Your albums recommendations



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Post the albums that are really worth listening to you. 

It can be your favorite albums of all time. 

Or new albums, recent or discoveries. 

Personal impressions/reviews very welcome. 

And I'll come back later.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Modest Mouse - The Moon & Antarctica
-My favorite album of all time, not sure how to describe it, it's just really creative, inspired, and ingenious.
Sample:


* *












Broken Social Scene - Feel Good Lost
-Beautiful, desolate, and otherworldly.
Sample


* *












The rest: https://rateyourmusic.com/list/gophar/all_time_favorite_albums/


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Thanks @Amine I'm glad you posted because I didn't know these and really like them.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

In my favorites, The microphones with the album The glow pt 2. It's haunting folk. It's broken and deep. I love the sounds and the lyrics. I listen to Mansion and it makes me shiver. I'm still obsessed with that song, the acoustic version is great too (I posted it in the “listening to now“ thread.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

R.E.M. - Murmur is a really rewarding unique album. It doesn't really rock, but it's really mysteriously indirect and almost like a religious experience to go through...maybe not at first, but if you go through with an open mind and a certain perspective. It's incredibly subtle and textured with a timeless feel that doesn't really belong anywhere. It's not even my favorite R.E.M. album, but it's such a unique record that probably couldn't be made again. You can't really go back after this record...only self-consciousness could come. 

Bob Dylan - John Wesley Harding, my favorite Dylan album. A subdued humbled Dylan after his hipster phase. Still with great lyrics and stories...a great simple(acoustic guitar/piano, bass, drums) contrast to the larger rock band arrangements of the famous trinity of Dylan rock albums with a more direct message and strong delivery and melodies to go with it. Also, some humorous songs and ditties for good measure.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Acclaimed Music


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Trying not to recommend anything too obvious. When I think of my favorite albums, they either need to have a wonderful atmosphere/flow from song to song (hard to describe, but they 'feel' like an album more than a collection of individual songs)

Pink Floyd: Animals. I really like Animals because it flows so well song to song, and you can enjoy it for its political commentary or not at all. 

Megadeth: Peace Sells... but who's buying? Every song is memorable. 

Rush: Moving Pictures. See ^. Rush's technical brilliance is insane. 

Judas Priest: Screaming For Vengeance. 

NIN: Downward Spiral. My go-to album for diving headlong into a depressed or angry mood.

Neutral Milk Hotel: In the Aeroplane over the Sea. A great emotional album with a lot of interesting off the wall sounds. Not an album for instrumental or vocal excellence, but I love it. 

Primus: To Defy the Laws of Tradition. I love almost anything Les Claypool related, and this is his most consistent album, although his solo debutOf Whales and Woe is really good too.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's an album cloud generated from my last.fm profile, as you can see I've listened to the Microphones quite a lot:










The one that stands out is quite an unknown album. An album that sounds simple at first listen, but to which you can listen over and over again. Here's a song from that album:








Amine said:


> Modest Mouse - The Moon & Antarctica
> -My favorite album of all time, not sure how to describe it, it's just really creative, inspired, and ingenious.
> Sample:
> 
> ...


You have good taste in music!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

babblingbrook said:


> Here's an album cloud generated from my last.fm profile, as you can see I've listened to the Microphones quite a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for that. Planning to have last.fm, later, not on the phone, it doesn't work. 
And the album by Modest Mouse is really good. 

A new sound I listened to, I'm pretty sure it will be in my favorites, a little indie rock UFO. It's Bop English with the album Constant bop, and that song makes me go bop.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream, Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, Adore

Tool - Lateralus, Aenima 

Flogging Molly - Float, Swagger

The Offspring - Smash, Americana

Russian Circles - Empros, Geneva, Station

Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of Ozz

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory, Meteora

Stephen Lynch - Live at the El Ray, 3 Balloons, Lion

Rammstein - Reise, Reise; Liebe ist für alle da_, _Rosenrot

Chevelle - Point #1, This Type of Thinking (Could Do Us In), Wonder What's Next, Vena Sera


----------



## kxsmic (Jan 3, 2015)

In The Aeroplane Over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel -- I see several others have already recommended it, so I'll just reinforce its recommendation. Great, great album. 


Any album by Arctic Monkeys -- their albums each have a distinctive sound, so you can choose whichever one you like depending on your personal tastes. I think my favorite has to be Humbug. 


The Smiths, The Queen is Dead, and Strangeways, Here We Come by the Smiths. Morrissey (their lead singer) is the king of angst and lyrical dissonance. And I may or may not love him despite his arrogance and drama queen ways.


Anything by Modest Mouse. Anything. Some of their discography is a bit... inaccessible to the average music listener, I'd say? But that, of course, all depends on your personal taste.


Port of Morrow by the Shins -- not generally regarded as their strongest album, but I like it a lot. Enjoyable indie pop with creative lyrics. 


Trouble will Find Me by the National -- only listen if you're ready to get a little sad and wistful for things that haven't even happened to you. My personal favorite of their albums. 


If You're Feeling Sinister and Dear Catastrophe Waitress by Belle & Sebastian -- Swedish baroque indie pop with lyrics that read like poetry. Just incredibly pleasant and thoughtful music.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

_The Velvet Underground and Nico_, by The Velvet Underground. 1967.

Its dark, transgressive themes got it disbarred from radio stations and record stores alike, but _The Velvet Underground and Nico_ is a masterpiece by any standard. Incorporating elements of both psychedelic rock and eastern music, the album establishes a sense of the chaos affixed to big cities and politics and war by the end of the opening track, and each of its subsequent tracks attempts to ameliorate it, feeling in turn like a brush stroke of spackle applied to a torn and punctured wall. Whether it be by means of heroin (‘Heroin’, ‘I’m Waiting for the Man’, ‘Run, Run, Run’) or bondage (‘Venus in Furs’), we must somehow ease the malaise which we experience in the course of everyday life.

*Final Rating: 10/10.
*
[HR][/HR]_
Spiderland_, by Slint. 1991.

Eerie and haunting, _Spiderland_ tells tales of vulnerability, alienation, and loss. Its use of dissonance, odd time schemes, and vacillating vocals are now all hallmarks of the math rock genre. Few albums ever achieve such a degree of beauty while also managing to be so harrowing; each song speaks to one of the darker facets of existence with an unforgettable aesthetic. The album takes a bit of a dip with its penultimate, instrumental piece, ‘For Dinner…’, but its final track, often considered to be Slint’s finest, brings it to a remarkably sinister climax.

*Final Rating: 9/10
*
[HR][/HR]_
Lateralus_, by Tool. 2001.

This album's nearly unprecedented fusion of progressive rock and heavy metal makes for an enjoyable 79 minutes of heavy drum and guitar play, uncompromisingly complex tunes and rhythms, and eloquent discussion of social decay and self-transcendence. The mathematical stylings of the album's eponymous track 'Lateralus' and the constantly shifting time signatures of its fifth track 'Schism' mark the band at the very height of their musical powers.

*Final Rating: 9/10*


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Also, _Rubber Soul _and anything afterwards from the Beatles is a tried and true 10/10.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to listen to Spiderland. I've been listening to things you guys posted here. U'll come back later with perso stuff.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Hysteria by Def Leppard
Anything Goes by Florida Georgia Line
Here's to the Good Times by Florida Georgia Line
Blink-182 by Blink-182
Neighborhoods by Blink-182
Dizzy Up the Girl by Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Violator - Depeche Mode
Disintegration - The Cure
Dirty - Sonic Youth
Facelift - Alice in Chains
Born to Die, 'Nevada' - Lana Del Rey
Jagged Little Pill - Alanis Morissette
MAYA - M.I.A
Ten - Pearl Jam
Back to Black - Amy Winehouse

I echo Moving Pictures - Rush.

Bloodletting - Concrete Blonde
Live Through This - Hole

So far.


----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

Nirvana - In Utero
Nine inch Nails - Pretty hate machine
Pearl Jam - Ten
Alice in Chains - Facelift
Eluvetie - Helvetios
Marilyn Manson - The Hight End of Low
Foo Fighters - Wasting Light
Amorphis - Skyforger
Sentencened - Burried Alive


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had to split this up because I can only include five videos per post. 
No particular order:

*Nirvana - MTV Unplugged In New York*




Most people think Nevermind is better and they're probably right, but I think this album is more listenable. Also gives more insight into Cobain as a person (as does the posthumously released track You Know You're Right) than any of the earlier albums. As much as I hate judging albums by any of the facts surrounding them, there's something eerie about Unplugged. The Unplugged series was supposed to be a challenge for bands. Nirvana turned it into an indisputably brilliant album. The critics already knew Cobain was a genius but I think this is the moment when he became a legend. 


*Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express*




A part of me wants to see this as an attempt to produce soulless music gone spectacularly wrong, because it's hard for me to comprehend someone being smart enough and far enough ahead of their time to even attempt what Hütter and Schneider did with Kraftwerk. This album is easily their best, carried mostly by the incredible 10 minute opening track, Europa Endlos. Kraftwerk popularised electronic music almost single handedly and in the 30ish years since I don't think anyone's managed to beat them at it.


*PJ Harvey - Let England Shake*




Easily the most difficult album to listen to on this list, but I have to include it because in my opinion it's the best album of the last 20 years. I saw an interview with Harvey about this album and she talked about being inspired by England's long and bloody history of war. It occurred to her that while there are official war artists and poets, there are no official war musicians. So she appointed herself to that role, did a whole heap of research, which I think included reading soldier's journals and things like that, and wrote this album. I'm not aware of any other musicians who've tried to capture war from that perspective. Lots of songs about war, but they're always from an outsider's point of view, looking back. Harvey seemingly writes this from the perspective of an insider. Someone surrounded by it, living it, not horrified in retrospect. It took me a while to get into this but I guarantee it's worth it. 


*Kanye West - The College Dropout*




I don't know if Kanye is as talented as he thinks he is, but depending on how serious you think he is (I can never tell) that might be impossible. He's definitely as talented as the critics say though. Some might argue with me on this but in my opinion his 2004 debut is still his best. The track I've picked shows his incredible talents as a producer as well as capturing him speaking casually during a rare moment of humility. I can't keep track of how good he thinks he is but if he wants to call himself the best, or at least the most relevant, musician of the last decade, I wouldn't argue with him. I agree. 


*Joni Mitchell - Blue*




I thought this album sucked when I first got it but, knowing how highly recommended it is (A little trivia: Sonic Youth's Hey Joni was written about her and they also famously shared her love of non-standard tunings), I kept listening to it anyway, hoping that one day it would make sense to me. Now, not only do I think it's a brilliant album, I'd even say it's a strong contender for the best album of all time. I honestly think every track here is excellent. The one I've posted here was the first that really caught my attention and also probably the most famous.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

*The Beatles - Revolver*




Too many people say they know The Beatles without having given them the time and attention that they deserve. It's important because their most known songs aren't necessarily their best, and the ones you know are probably better than you think they are. I'm not sure if I like this more than Sgt. Pepper's but I'm picking this so that I can post Tomorrow Never Knows. If it's not one of the greatest songs of all time, at the very least it's proof that The Beatles really did break all the rules. Skip to 0:55 if you don't believe me. I saw a YouTube comment about this song (don't ask me why I was reading them) that I think sums is up nicely: "I love at 0:01 when Ringo makes love to his drum kit." Yep, pretty much. 


*Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells*




I'm only going to comment on the first track because I'm pretty sure that's the only reason anyone listens to it. Not that there's anything particularly wrong with the second track, it just doesn't reach the heights of the first. The opening three minutes is among the nicest passages of music that I've ever heard. Multitrack recording was still very much an experimental process when Oldfield recorded this. Perhaps as a result of that, a lot of the instruments are lost among the layers, only to be heard when played at a specific volume, or on a specific system. It gives the music a real eerie quality that to my knowledge no one's ever really been able to copy. Not even Oldfield. This is the only decent recorded he ever made, IMO. 


*Miles Davis - Sketches Of Spain*




I'm almost scared to admit that this is my favourite Miles Davis album, lest I reveal how little I actually know about Jazz. Not only is this rarely considered his best, it's also the least jazzy among his more acclaimed albums. Whatever. Anyone who likes jazz, or even those just looking to get into it, probably know Kind of Blue and Bitches Brew anyway. 


*John Coltrane - A Love Supreme*




I'm not sure which recommendation is the most boring out of this one and The Beatles. The only people who don't know this album have no interest in jazz and probably don't want to hear it. At least I agree with the critics this time though. 


*Television - Marquee Moon*




Robert Christgau is a lot more interesting than I am and it sounds like he likes this album about as much as I do so I'm just going to copy what he said about it. Only thing I disagree with is the suggestion that Layla is a good album. "I know why people complain about Tom Verlaine's angst-ridden voice, but fuck that, I haven't had such intense pleasure from a new release since I got into Layla three months after it came out, and this took about fifteen seconds. The lyrics, which are in a demotic-philosophical mode ("I was listening/listening to the rain/I was hearing/hearing something else"), would carry this record alone; so would the guitar playing, as lyrical and piercing as Clapton or Garcia but totally unlike either. Yes, you bet it rocks. And no, I didn't believe they'd be able to do it on record because I thought this band's excitement was all in the live raveups. Turns out that's about a third of it. A+" Actually, I disagree with him about Clapton and Garcia as well. I don't really rate either of them.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

*DJ Shadow - Endtroducing....*




It was rumoured that not a single sound on this album was original, that it was made entirely from samples from Davis' enormous collection of obscure records. Turns out this is only mostly true. That's trivia though. No one would care at all if it wasn't a brilliant album, and almost everyone agrees that it is. It can be a challenging listen though, no doubt due to the samples being originally recorded for a different context. The result is an album where all you can listen to is the subtext. As the conversational vocals disappear behind the music, your instinct is to try to follow them and hear what's being said, but remembering where Davis got it all from suggests it probably doesn't matter. 


*MC5 - Kick Out The Jams*




Where do they get this energy from!? If their lives shows sounded as good in person as they do on this record, I wish I was alive to be there. Believe it or not I still have no idea who these guys are and this is the only album of theirs that I know. I think I'm partly scared that knowing more about them will ruin them for me. Whatever. Kick out the jams, motherfuckers!!!


*The Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die*




Everyone knows Juicy, but my favourite is actually the wonderfully intense title track. I wouldn't call it a consistent album, and like many rap albums it's plagued by skits that I don't really get the point of, but there's a lot of heights and they're very high. 


*Paul Simon - Graceland*




If I wasn't restricting myself to one album per artist, I'd be recommending Bridge Over Troubled Water as well. As much as I like that though, I think Graceland is even better. Paul Simon was much older when he released this album, but to me it actually sounds younger and more innocent than his stuff with Garfunkel. That might be the only reason I like it more, actually. Simon and Garfunkel is a little too sensible for me. 


*The Byrds - Sweetheart Of The Rodeo*




It's a crime that I haven't heard any Flying Burrito Brothers, since every Gram Parsons project that I've heard thus far has absolutely blown me away. According to a lot of people there are four brilliant Byrds albums. According to me, there's only one, and it's the only one featuring Gram Parsons: Sweetheart Of The Rodeo. For the record though, Younger Than Yesterday is still pretty damn good.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

If you don't mind this girl strange taste I can give you a few albums to listen to, including a few soundtracks.










The Earth us Not a Cold Dead Place by Explosions in the Sky - This is a very relaxing and emotional instrumental album that quite enjoy listening very often. It's filled with harmony and beauty not often found in my more, and excuse me the expression, mainstream music. I especially recommend Your Hand in Mine and The Only Moment We Were Alone.










All Is Violent, All Is Bright by God Is an Astronaut - When I first started to listen to Post-Rock this was the album that sold it for me. The magical wonder of the beautiful harmony of God Is an Astronaut's songs is never ending to me. It's the closest thing I have to flying. It feels free, fresh and new each and every time, despite the name of the album. I recommend greatly the first track of the album, Fragile, to get to known the band and the album.










For My Parents by Mono - Mono is a Japanese instrumental Post-Rock band who are very well known within the circle. Running away from what is considered Japanese music, their guitar working is the stuff of heaven and it awakens deep feelings of nostalgia and wonder. For My Parents is, to me, their best work yet with the they sound they did previously excelling to the max.


> We hope that this album serves as a gift from child to parent. While everything else continues to change, this love remains a constant throughout time.
> MONO.











When the Flowers Were Singing by Kwoon - Mixing the Post-Rock sound with hard to understand vocals, Kwoon creates surreal dreams with their songs. Beautiful, scary and cold, they are, probably, the darkest Post-Rock with themes that aren't often spoken of in music. Their best track, Schizophrenic (which speaks of the experiences and life of a person affected with mental illness), is one of most distressing songs I have ever heard and the true core of the band.










Écailles de Lune by Alcest - Originally a Black Metal band, Alcest have dived head first into Shoegaze and Post-Rock keeping some of their Metal roots which have created their unique dreamy sound. Their albums are never very heavy and are easy to listen to even by people who aren't used to Metal. Sur L'Océan Couleur De Fer is my recommendation for the album, although their song Opale from SHELTER is also a good song to get used to their sound.










Dangerous Days by Perturbator - A lot of musicians have risen from the 80s revival, the so called New Retro Wave, and in my humble opinion, the young French man that goes by the name Perturbator excels at this. Using familiar sounds for the fans of horror and sci-fi movies from the 80s, he creates something unfamiliar for youngsters from a type of music we all thought was dead. The best part about his music that it leaves all the cheese that 80s soundtracks were famous for and does something truly worth a good 80s revival movie.
I greatly recommend the track She Is Young, She Is Beautiful, She Is Next.









Trevor Something Does Not Exist by Trevor Something - I'm highly bias about Trevor Something. I'm very much in love with the sexy and dangerous qualities of his music. Also inspired by the 80s, although in a different way, Trevor's songs explore the sexual and drug addicted aura of the 80s as well paranoia and the pain of loss and love. I heavily recommend his remix of the Hotline Miami theme song, now called Into Your Heart, and his cover of Depeche Mode's Enjoy the Silence, but also his song Parasite from his upcoming album.









Fairy Tales by Futurecop! - Also from the 80s inspired revival, there is this wonderful album inspired by youth, innocence and love which excels to create a magical and nostalgic sound. Is one of the albums you will love to listen to while on long travels making everything more beautiful and easier to forget how long it takes.
I recommend the tracks Into Your Heart and Lost Love.









Near Dark by Dance With the Dead - Different from the previous, Dance With the Dead uses a more Rock inspired sound which gives them a yet different kind of 80s feel. They're very powerful and energetic which makes them very unique in the New Retro Wave scene but also more easy to listen for people who don't want to listen to only Synthwave inspired music. Of course, the Snythwave inspiration is still there, but the guitars make it so much easier to listen to, don't you think?
I greatly recommend DRESSED TO KILL, ANDROMEDA and EYE OF THE STORM.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

In other not to make the post too long here is another post just for soundtracks. I'll not comment on them, just leave the cover and then you listen to them if you want to.









El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron OST










Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number OST









Bastion OST









Deus Ex: Human Revolution OST









Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots OST









NIER OST









Persona 3 Portable OST









Persona 4 OST









Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner Sound Collection









Ghost in the Shell OST









JoJo's Bizarre Adventure OST Battle Tendency [Musik]









Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann OST


Sorry for the many strange things!


----------



## Contemplato (Sep 13, 2015)

*Aliene Ma'riage – Les Soirée 夜の舞踏会／断罪の章～神罰篇*
(Les Soirée: yoru no butoukai / danzai no shou ~ sinbatsu hen)
which translates to "The evening: ball during the night / chapter of the beheading ~ divine punishment"








It's my favourite album as of late. Being a concept album based around a torn apart family in the baroque era it's an interesting journey to say the least.
The singing and music are quite unique as well.


*Cradle of Filth –*Dusk... And Her Embrace*
An amazing symphonic black metal-ish master piece from the mid 90s.


----------



## kirakishou (Sep 1, 2015)

Contemplato said:


> *Aliene Ma'riage – Les Soirée 夜の舞踏会／断罪の章～神罰篇*
> (Les Soirée: yoru no butoukai / danzai no shou ~ sinbatsu hen)
> which translates to "The evening: ball during the night / chapter of the beheading ~ divine punishment"
> 
> ...


This album is fucking amazing, best of the Key Party bands alongside Missalina Rei.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows (Jul 26, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> In my favorites, The microphones with the album The glow pt 2. It's haunting folk. It's broken and deep. I love the sounds and the lyrics. I listen to Mansion and it makes me shiver. I'm still obsessed with that song, the acoustic version is great too (I posted it in the “listening to now“ thread.


The Globe Pt 2. in my opinion, since the moment I first heard it, is one of the greatest albums ever recorded. Such a fantastic piece of art.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows (Jul 26, 2015)

This has been my favourite album for years now, and it's no wonder why. This album perfectly captures the atmosphere of wintery landscapes - whilst fusing it with gothic lyricism, overwhelming passion, and beautiful instrumental progressions. If you're in the market for a black metal/post rock/folk metal/shoegaze/prog album, this has it all, and I implore anyone interested in music as a holistic experience to give it a shot,


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Masterpiece.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm selfishly very happy this thread is working, and frustated because I can't really go through it lately. It sounds interesting, a lot that was posted. Thanks to all. And I'll do my best to follow the posts.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> I'm selfishly very happy this thread is working, and frustated because I can't really go through it lately. It sounds interesting, a lot that was posted. Thanks to all. And I'll do my best to follow the posts.


So what are your recommendations?


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I have many favs. Anything from* Back to Mine Series *but I especially like *Everything But The Girls* project...they are brilliant. One of my favs after all these years.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> I'm selfishly very happy this thread is working, and frustated because I can't really go through it lately. It sounds interesting, a lot that was posted. Thanks to all. And I'll do my best to follow the posts.


Take your time!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> So what are your recommendations?


Anything by L5. 

I haven't been through that thought fully. 

But, Kid A, Amnesiac and Hail to the thief by Radiohead. I've been obsessed with them since my 20's. 
I could add OK computer, but I prefer the three first I put in the list. Radiohead it's like something crazy that makes sense, noise that's harmony, great rhythm, and they read my thoughts. 

Tales of mystery and imagination (Edgar A Poe) by The Alan Parson's Project. Most laugh at me when I say I still love them, when they know it. I was born last century indeed. The feeling is pretty much in the title of the album. 

I like The silent force by Within temptation and things they did before on Enter and Mother earth. It's melodic goth metal. Feeling of poetic dread and grandiose, still metal with a pure soprano voice. Still eating my balls because I missed the concert. 

I'm a random listener, I'll have to go within for more.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Been digging this old _After Me, The Flood_ album called _Still Searching_. It's angsty as fuck and the vocals are almost so terrible they're unbearable.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Here a few more.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Fan of Daft Punk. It's electro funk disco rock with piano can sound jazzy and futurist robotic sounds and voices but real singing too like in Touch. I told myself you're not going to like that one, but I do, and personally do. Like most of people I've known, even a few close to me who said the lyrics didn't really make sense to them, but it does to me. Touch, within, motherboard, but even more popular instant crush or get lucky. If one can feel like I do.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

This one here is from 1996


----------

